# CRS tank & almond leaves



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

I will soon be setting up a CRS only tank.

My water pH is around 7.5

I have been looking at various substrates which lower the pH (but not sure yet) & heard about indian almond leaves.

Would these drop the pH to more suitable levels for CRS?
If so, how many / how often?

Cheers


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

There are so much contradicting theories as to the proper care of CRS. I use regular Flourite and never tried Almond leaves. Add to that I use tap water. For me the key to a successful CRS tank was an aged substrate.

Good luck


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got Crystal Reds breeding in PH 7.9 right now... 
(it's 8.4 out of the tap... Co2 brings it down to 7.9)
flourite substrate, 74F, Co2, lots O' plants... 

oh, yeah... and off the scale water hardness......
Total Water Hardness: 265 ppm.

I think DBL TAP hit it on the head... THEORIES.  

I wouldn't spend 2 more minutes researching, if CRS are the only concerns for your PH levels.

Hope it helps!


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

The almond leaves will lower the pH slightly but you will need a ton of them to lower the pH of a tank. They are mainly to give the shrimp something to hide about and graze upon. Plus they seem to have a medicinal or calming effect on the shrimp. 

I think you'd have better results using an active substrate like ADA Amazonia II. You will of course need to cycle not just the tank and filter but in this case the substrate also. This type of substrate releases lots of ammonia at first and even for three or four weeks. There are some quicker ways to cycle it but it requires tons of near 100% water changes and lots of monitoring. Best way is to let it cycle and then test with inexpensive fish or shrimp.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Big_Fish said:


> I've got Crystal Reds breeding in PH 7.9 right now...
> (it's 8.4 out of the tap... Co2 brings it down to 7.9)
> flourite substrate, 74F, Co2, lots O' plants...
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Fish! And sorry for not proof reading my post.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Big_Fish said:


> I've got Crystal Reds breeding in PH 7.9 right now...
> (it's 8.4 out of the tap... Co2 brings it down to 7.9)
> flourite substrate, 74F, Co2, lots O' plants...
> 
> ...


Are they breeding?

I can keep CRS in water PH > 7, but no breeding.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

James He said:


> Are they breeding?
> 
> I can keep CRS in water PH > 7, but no breeding.


I brought the temp down from ~ 78F to ~ 72 about a month ago, then 
I noticed several berried up last week... still looking for Shrimplets.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

My shrimp are breeding in 7.0 ph. Here are two things I've noticed about my shrimp:

1) They are prolific breeders when I keep the population down. Its as if they stop breeding when the tank gets crowded.
2) I noticed they breed early Spring and late Summer.

I've bred them in RO/DI water and tap water - I prefer tap. Its cheaper! lol


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Whilst planning my CRS tank, I've made a recent discovery in the main one.

I've spotted at least 5 tiny CRS  & three of the adults are berried (again).

So, I've not changed anything specifically for them (as am about to get a tank just for them) & they are successfully breeding in tap water pH7.5, temp 78, daily easy carbo & ferts, with other shrimp & fish - happy days!

I keep water conditions very stable & good, so I guess balanced & consistant conditions are they key?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just use aquasoil. Its true that CRS will breed in various conditions after they adapt but if you want the highest survival rate of babies or you're working with higher grades (more sensitive) shrimp, aquasoil is the way to go. sure there are plenty of things that can help lower pH, but what CRS are mainly looknig for is stability. This is probably how other guys on this forum is breeding them. because they keep everything stable, pH doesnt matter because their shrimp have fully adapted. 

It is almost impossible to keep water params stable with almond leaves. you would have to control the exact amount of tanins being leached into the water to keep pH at the same level. Better off not using them.

Soil is a lot more stable and as long as you add a cup or so of new aquasoil once every couple months, it will keep your down and keep your substrate fresh for plants and shrimp


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I've set up the new tank & am cycling it now.

I'm looking at the grade B & A's - couldn't cope with the stress of trying to keep higher grades 

I've decided to start off with normal substrate (black), black rocks, bogwood & some undemanding plants (nana bonzai, crypt wendtii & weepong moss), tap water - my thinking is why change if it ain't broke - they are breeding quite happily in the main tank with nothing specific, so hopefully they will in this one!? I'll not bother with the almond leaves. If nothing happens then I'll consider changing the substrate.

When you say reduced breeding levels when the "tank gets crowded" - what numbers mean crowded? My tank is 28ltr.

I'll try & sort a photo out.

Cheers all.


----------



## effox (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll be sorry for sticking with standard substrate.

I'm using ADA Amazonia II, and flora base in the other. The shrimp prior were having molting issues, this was resolved immediately, and have no more deaths.

Just from my experience any how... Hope you don't find out the same way I did.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Big_Fish said:


> I brought the temp down from ~ 78F to ~ 72 about a month ago, then
> I noticed several berried up last week... still looking for Shrimplets.


Great news.
Yes, may be the temp of my tank is too high, around 77F now.

I mixed the CRS with RCS. I will setup a CRS only tank soon to lower the temp.

Regards
James


----------

